
CloudWatch Synthetics how to they compare to industry offerings - ianceicys
Several of my teams are looking at Amazon CloudWatch Synthetics. Who&#x27;s using CloudWatch Synthetics today? How do they compare with industry offerings like Catchpoint? 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;about-aws&#x2F;whats-new&#x2F;2020&#x2F;01&#x2F;amazon-cloudwatch-synthetics-available-13-additional-regions&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=LfKbCYzXPOY
======
ianceicys
Interested to hear about real world usage.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/e1nu74/aws_silently_in...](https://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/e1nu74/aws_silently_introduced_another_feature/)

